# Difference between COMPAQ and HP'S laptops..??



## virus_killer (Oct 21, 2006)

hi guys,,

   i want to buy new laptop, as now am thinking to buy ny one from dis two,

 (1) COMPAQ  PRESARIO V6102AUAU
 ----------------------------------------
 configuration as follows

 Turion x2 TL-50/1.6 PROCESSOR
 CHIPSET              : NVIDIA GeForce 6150
 Memory                :  DDR2/667MHZ/1GB
 Graphics system    :   GeForce 256MB
 Display                :   15.4 Wide/1280 x 800
 Hard Disk             :  100 GB,5400 rpm
 optical drive        : DVD writer

 --------------------------------------
    price :- Rs. 49,990/-

 (2) HP PAVILION dv2025TU
 -----------------------------------

 PROCESSOR  :- CORE DUO T2250/1.73
 CHIPSET       :  INTEL 945GM
 MEMORY       :   DDR2/533MHZ/512MB
 GRAPHICS SY.:   INTEL 82945GM/128MB
 DISPLAY       :-  14 WIDE/1280 X 800
 HARD DISK    :  100 GB,5400 RPM
 OPTICAL DRIVE : DVD-WRITER

 ----------------------------------
 PRICE     :- Rs.55,990/-


  now as you can see compaq's configration is i think much better than HP'S, then y there is so much of price difference between them ??  

   can you tel me whts the drawbacks of compaq's over HP AND vice versa ????   plz guys help me............

  otherwise you guys suggest  me some good laptops under 60 to 65k. and plz don MOVE this therad to "all laptops queries", i had ask them once but cudnt got ny good response...plz


----------



## hailgautam (Oct 22, 2006)

The price difference is due to the AMD Turion processor on the Compaq. AMD chips consume more power and get really hot. See if you have a budget of upto 60-65 got for the dell inspiron 6400, and choose a high end config for yourself, according to your budget.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 22, 2006)

Compaq Presario V6102AU has got a battery backup of only 1.30Hrs. It is obvious becoz it is AMD based. AMD based laptops drain battery fast. 
On the other hand Intel Core Duo doesn't. HP gives you a battery backup time of around 2.30 to 3.00 hrs. 

Since a its a laptop, battery backup is very essential. Go for HP. Total value for money. A detailed reviews of Notebooks are given in digit Oct issue. HP performed really well in the reviews. I own a HP Pavilion DV2002-very happy with it.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2006)

Both Compaq &  Pavilion are HP's brands.

Compaq is like a Workstation (office use) & Pavilion is like a Office + Entertainment Laptop.

With the Pavilion Model, you get lots of Software of HP brand (HP ImageZone, Recovery Softwares...), & a Pre-Installed Windows XP (Home Edition or Pro).

So this is a reason for the difference in cost.
But as far as the Customer Support goes,
 If you go for Compaq  (without Pre-Installed XP), you'll only get Hardware related Support.

With Pavilion model you get full support (Software as well as Hardware).

If you want to go for Vista, increase your budget a little & go for a HP Pavilion model or Compaq which has a *Dedicated Graphics Card*, this will be helpful in running Vista.
Or just wait till Feb.- March 2007, when the DirectX10 version of Graphics card are launched.(the mobile gfx. card will  come at that time).
In my opinion, if you invest at that time, you'll have a very powerful Laptop + Pre-Installed Vista with other goodies.


----------



## virus_killer (Oct 22, 2006)

@hailgautam,, whts d price of dell inspiron 6400 ??


----------



## hailgautam (Oct 22, 2006)

it depends on your budget. they are custom configurable as per your needs and budget. you can try customise it for yourself and see the price on the dell site, the basic price is however 46.9k+1k for delivery:

*dellstore02.sg.dell.com/public/cart/configurator.jsp?prd_id=39572&sr_no=1


----------



## virus_killer (Oct 22, 2006)

link isn't working gautam...


----------



## hailgautam (Oct 22, 2006)

go to dell india site and from there you try. its www.dell.co.in


----------

